# Psychiatrists won't prescribe me medication



## take (Aug 14, 2010)

Any reason why this would be? I've talked to a few psychiatrists in the past few months, told them how I was feeling depressed, suicidal, told the latest one about my social anxiety. I never really went into it fully with other doctors as the depression was always at the forefront of my mind, but I think that it would have been quite apparent from my demeanour. Anyway starting from 2 years ago I've tried 4 different medications, Sertraline, Escitalopram, Venlafaxine and Olanzapine. They never did anything for me and because of that doctors seem to think that there's no point in trying any others. But it's quite confusing for me as I see on this forum and many others that people with the same problems as me often go through many many medications. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

take said:


> Any reason why this would be? I've talked to a few psychiatrists in the past few months, told them how I was feeling depressed, *suicidal*, told the latest one about my social anxiety. I never really went into it fully with other doctors as the depression was always at the forefront of my mind, but I think that it would have been quite apparent from my demeanour. Anyway starting from 2 years ago I've tried 4 different medications, Sertraline, Escitalopram, Venlafaxine and Olanzapine. *They never did anything for me and because of that doctors seem to think that there's no point in trying any others.* But it's quite confusing for me as I see on this forum and many others that people with the same problems as me often go through many many medications. Any thoughts on this?


Perhaps you can ask these doctors: "If you don't want to prescribe meds that work for me, then what is it that you suggest I do?"


----------



## take (Aug 14, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Evidently, the medical community would prefer you be dead. Seems to be what they think of me too.
> 
> Perhaps you can ask these doctors: "If you don't want to prescribe meds that work for me, then what is it that you suggest I do?"


Yeah...I've got the impression that they really don't care. Or they just don't think I'll ever do it.

I think they might suggest therapy (whether they'll offer it to me or not I don't know yet). I don't know if they understand that I really can't stand waiting around for years trying to get better through therapy. I think I will kill myself next year if I don't improve, although I seriously doubt this will happen anyway.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I know what you mean, I went to a specialist physician the other day who told me that he doesn't ever prescribe meds at all. I was stunned. I presumed that this task was about 70- 80% of what a medical doctors job entailed.


----------



## take (Aug 14, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> I know what you mean, I went to a specialist physician the other day who told me that he doesn't ever prescribe meds at all. I was stunned. I presumed that this task was about 70- 80% of what a medical doctors job entailed.


Yeah, it's quite odd. I just figured it's probably something to do with me. I don't understand why they would only stop at trying four medications on me. It doesn't make sense.



LaRibbon said:


> What do psychiatrists do if they're not prescribing meds? I thought that's the core of their job.
> 
> Go to another? Maybe you should even just go back to a GP? You've only tried 4 drugs that's nothing. Maybe you should try harder to convey the duration and severity of your depression / anxiety so they take you seriously. You should tell them as much as possible even if you feel like a nut doing so.


Well they're also supposed to refer you to other treatments such as therapy and give advice too? :S

I can't really go to another as I'm not a private patient. Plus I've seen a few psychs in the last year as they all basically said the same thing.

I'm trying really hard to convey to them how hard and how serious it is, but I'm obviously not doing a great job. A part of that is due to the social anxiety, I find it incredibly hard to even speak in that situation.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

That's interesting that they would not prescribe anything. All that my psychiatrist does is prescribe medication, and he doesn't provide any therapy. I think you said you were on only four medications. The first three medications I believe are all in the same class. Olanzapine is an atypical pschotic, so you really have only scratched the surface by trying two different classes of drugs. There are plenty of other medications. If your goal is to find the right medication, then stress this point with your doctor, and always try to articulate all of your emotions before entering the doctor's office. A good idea is to write down on a piece of paper what has been bothering you, that way it will be fresh in your memory when you see the doctor. It takes time and patience to get better when you are depressed or have anxiety issues. And a lot of time it's hit and miss with the medications. What works for some person will not always work for the next person.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

It seems once you're treatment resistant and they aren't willing to give you the good stuff (ie benzos, stims) then they don't want to deal with you anymore period. Just gotta keep looking I guess or find other ways to get what you need.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

You only tried 2 ssris, 1 snri, and an atypical antipsychotic (a drug mainly reserved for schizos)

Seems pretty gay that no one will prescribe you meds. You should mention panic attacks and possibly you could get some benzos. 

There are some fairly potent meds and med combo's that you havent even begun to touch. SSRI + something like remeron, buspar, wellbutrin, benzos is usually somewhat effective for most. 

Are you sure your seeing a bonafide psychiatrist? In my experience they basically throw meds at you and see what sticks. Psychiatrists that also do therapy are generally more on the therapy bandwagon cause that is part of their business. 

Actual pdocs go to school for years to deal drugs legally so I am truly perplexed that they have just given up on you.


----------



## take (Aug 14, 2010)

ihl said:


> That's interesting that they would not prescribe anything. All that my psychiatrist does is prescribe medication, and he doesn't provide any therapy. I think you said you were on only four medications. The first three medications I believe are all in the same class. Olanzapine is an atypical pschotic, so you really have only scratched the surface by trying two different classes of drugs. There are plenty of other medications. If your goal is to find the right medication, then stress this point with your doctor, and always try to articulate all of your emotions before entering the doctor's office. A good idea is to write down on a piece of paper what has been bothering you, that way it will be fresh in your memory when you see the doctor. It takes time and patience to get better when you are depressed or have anxiety issues. And a lot of time it's hit and miss with the medications. What works for some person will not always work for the next person.


The thing is with stressing that I want to try more meds, for one I don't want to come off as a potential drug addict or something. Also they seem pretty against it, so it's hard for me to go against their authority, if you know what I mean. But I probably should be more assertive. It just makes me doubt the whole medication treatment route though. I've heard a lot of arguments against psychiatric medication. And it's like, if even psychiatrists are reluctant about it in regards to my treatment, then...?



Under17 said:


> It seems once you're treatment resistant and they aren't willing to give you the good stuff (ie benzos, stims) then they don't want to deal with you anymore period. Just gotta keep looking I guess or find other ways to get what you need.


Yeah that's basically what I think...they don't want to deal with me anymore. I think my illness is kind of boring to them, if that makes sense in any way. Like the psychiatrist I was talking to a few days ago, one of the only times I saw her perk up during her talking with me was when I was told her I thought I was being given placebos for a while. It was like she thought, oh she might be crazy, this could be interesting.



Himi Jendrix said:


> You only tried 2 ssris, 1 snri, and an atypical antipsychotic (a drug mainly reserved for schizos)
> 
> Seems pretty gay that no one will prescribe you meds. You should mention panic attacks and possibly you could get some benzos.
> 
> ...


I think benzos wouldn't be too bad for me, because I don't have an addictive personality. I also think it would help when I'm really stressed, having self harming thoughts, in a social situation, etc. Tbh I don't know if I'd have the nerve to lie about panic attacks, I'm stressed out in there as it is.

Yeah, I've researched a lot, and I know I've barely even tried psychiatric meds. It's quite frustrating.

Yes I am seeing a psychiatrist and have seen others. They don't actually do therapy but they can refer you and they just generally do a bit of talking about what's bothering you.

It might be worth mentioning that I don't live in the US. From what I've seen they're more generous with the meds out there. I don't know though.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Medications are not a magic solution. You should try DBT and CBT first and only take drugs as a last resort. Long term use of just about any drug is going to be bad for you. Try naturopathic treatments like niacinimide and herbs.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

take said:


> The thing is with stressing that I want to try more meds, for one I don't want to come off as a potential drug addict or something. Also they seem pretty against it, so it's hard for me to go against their authority, if you know what I mean. But I probably should be more assertive. It just makes me doubt the whole medication treatment route though. I've heard a lot of arguments against psychiatric medication. And it's like, if even psychiatrists are reluctant about it in regards to my treatment, then...?
> 
> Yeah that's basically what I think...they don't want to deal with me anymore. I think my illness is kind of boring to them, if that makes sense in any way. Like the psychiatrist I was talking to a few days ago, one of the only times I saw her perk up during her talking with me was when I was told her I thought I was being given placebos for a while. It was like she thought, oh she might be crazy, this could be interesting.
> 
> ...


Makes sense. They are way generous with meds in the USA. I have no idea how it is in other countries.

I know in the US we dope up kids as early as possible. Some are against, some are for.

I know that for me, meds have helped. If your way depressed, Remeron is a good drug for that. I was on it for a bit and it made me really happy and im not even really that depressed.

Remeron + SSRI + benzo would help you greatly I think. I hope you can find the drugs your looking for.

You will gain much weight if not very careful however on Remeron.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> Any reason why this would be?


*
Because its an idiot, find a new one ASAP.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Medications are not a magic solution. You should try DBT and CBT first and only take drugs as a last resort.


interesting. i didn't know what DBT was until I read these forums.

that's the second mention i've seen here, i guess it's still relatively new


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> Medications are not a magic solution. You should try DBT and CBT first and only take drugs as a last resort. Long term use of just about any drug is going to be bad for you. Try naturopathic treatments like niacinimide and herbs.


This is really impossible to say, for some medication is the key for others therapy is the key, both arent magic solutions, but stating that long term use of any drug is bad is completely nonensense.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Change docs :yes

and then *insist* on trying something new.


----------



## house bound (Dec 13, 2010)

im the same he wont give me any sort of medication its because i smoke weed do hes afraid mixing medication with weed will make me worse


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I've had a Psychiatrist that wouldn't prescribe me meds initially. Though eventually he did. Not too sure what changed his mind. Maybe he figured I fit the profile for drug-seeking behaviour, and wanted to put me through some kind of screening process? (I was enquiring about stims too, maybe that was my mistake)

I'd say try and stick it out for a bit, and just be totally honest with him/her. If your situation warrants meds, I'm sure they will be prescribed to you.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> This is really impossible to say, for some medication is the key for others therapy is the key, both arent magic solutions, but stating that long term use of any drug is bad is completely nonensense.


People are looking for quick solutions to problems. It doesn't work that way. It takes years of hard work to accomplish most goals. But people want instant gratification and big companies prey on that mentality. Big pharma keeps pushing drugs at people and telling them it's their salvation. THAT is nonesense. Take SSRIs for example. The latest studies show they have nothing but a placebo effect. The side effects of long term use are very real however.

*



Physicians are seeing long-term side effects with selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors far in excess of what was expected from clinical trial data. Experience has shown that some side effects are more common and problematic than initially expected, said Dr. Norman Sussman, director of the psychopharmacology research and consultation service at Bellevue Hospital Center in New York. Adverse effects that persist as long as the patient takes the medication are sexual dysfunction and sleep disturbances. Also particularly troubling are those, like weight gain, that don't even develop until late in treatment. "These are the ones that are not in the insert, which is based on short-term studies," Dr. Sussman said. Significant insomnia affects 15%-20% of patients taking SSRIs, twice the rate with placebo. Polysomnography has consistently found that these drugs cause activation during the night resulting in vivid dreams and nightmares. With ongoing treatment, increasing numbers of patients report lethargy and fatigue, he said. Sexual dysfunctions from SSRI side effects such as decreased libido and delayed or absent orgasm are the best known. Perhaps the most unexpected SSRI-related problem to emerge has been weight gain, which often begins only after several months of therapy. This side effect has been reported to occur in 18%-50% of patients in some open-label studies. These observations do contrast with what the clinical trials submitted to the Food and Drug Administration by pharmaceutical companies show, Dr. Sussman said. It would be nice if these long-term side effects were studied in clinical trials comparing different antidepressants. 
Clinical Psychiatry News 26(5):1, 1998. © 1998 International Medical News Group.

Antidepressant induced neurological and/or physical toxicity (body and/or brain damage) either as a result of prolonged inhibition of P450-2D6 liver-enzymes, or as a result of impairing serotonin metabolism, can take on many forms as described below. A few examples are: Hyperserotonemia, such as the lifethreatening condition the Serotonin Syndrome, Epileptiform Discharges, Epileptic Seizures and/or Epilepsy, Hypoglycaemia/Hyperglycemia (Low/Elevated Blood Sugar Imbalance), Stroke/Hemorrhagic Syndromes, Frontal Lobe Syndrome, Tardive Dyskinesia/Dystonia, Parkinsonism, Akathisia, Mania, etc...

SSRI antidepressants induced side-effects (Iatrogenic Extrapyramidal Symptoms) are
recognized to be similar to Neuroleptic (anti-psychotic) induced side-effects. These side-effects are known as Tardive Dyskinesia/Dystonia (severe body movement disorder, mostly permanent), Parkinsonism (a sign of future Parkinson's disease) and Akathisia (a Neurological driven severe mania/agitation that can lead to suicidality, suicide attempts, self-harm & suicide). It is well documented in the medical literature that these neuroleptic induced side-effects refer to damage at dopaminergic neurons in the "motor system" of the "Basal Ganglia", a structure deep in the "Limbic System" of the brain.
http://www.emedicine.com/EMERG/topic338.htm 

Click to expand...

*


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How is it that psychiatrists fail to notice him telling his tale that includes suicidal ideation. Isn't that the 2nd leading cause of death for young adults? Ranks #11 in cause of death overall for the entire population.

You'd think they might get off their *** and do something to treat a potentially fatal disease.

The idea of a psychiatrist who doesn't want to prescribe meds is about as ridiculous as a porn star who doesn't want to perform sex acts on video. It's sort of what each profession entails by definition.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> You'd think they might get off their *** and do something to treat a potentially fatal disease.
> 
> The idea of a psychiatrist who doesn't want to prescribe meds is about as ridiculous as a porn star who doesn't want to perform sex acts on video. It's sort of what each profession entails by definition.


+1


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

scarpia said:


> People are looking for quick solutions to problems.


Yes while that may be the case, there's no reason to beleive medications bring that quick solution, even with the right meds it takes exposure and improvement in social skills before one can get over social anxiety, the thing is that it sometimes takes medication before one can learn those things.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Regarding SSRI's not being better then placebo, they are better but not much, the reason being they are used for a diverse population, altough i agree they arent optimal for the treatment of social anixety, which is why i'm a big proponent of the use of MAOI's or amphetamine's for the treatment of SA.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> How is it that psychiatrists fail to notice him telling his tale that includes suicidal ideation. Isn't that the 2nd leading cause of death for young adults? Ranks #11 in cause of death overall for the entire population.
> 
> You'd think they might get off their *** and do something to treat a potentially fatal disease.
> 
> The idea of a psychiatrist who doesn't want to prescribe meds is about as ridiculous as a porn star who doesn't want to perform sex acts on video. It's sort of what each profession entails by definition.


There's something else that psychiatrists do - commit people to psych hospitals. If they really think he's suicidal they should have him commited. That will teach him to NEVER TALK ABOUT his sucidal ideation. They keep you locked up there for months or year with people who put feces in your coffee and howel all night. But they take away your shoelaces so you can't do anything. Then after months and months you BEG them to let you go and PROMISE you feel better.


----------



## Rusal213 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am in the same situation as you, I have been seeing psychiatrists for 3 months now. i got sent to the doctors by my family and then the doctors got me a psychiatrist. i went on Sertralin for a while that didnt work and they have never tried with me since. They said i have Anxiety, OCD and Depression i suffered from Psychosis for a while and they still wont bother with me, they come over once every two weeks for a hour. All they say really is that we want you to go counselling, i have given up on them they dont do their jobs they either put you in hospital or just see you when they want to because they have to. I think they know whats up but just dont want to tell me, i dont care im fine i can live with it i couldnt imagen life any other way after livivng like this most of my life. I think they just label people who are diffrent not ill DIFFRENT their just scared that we are better so they try and put us down.


----------



## MonstersOverBangkok (Jan 11, 2011)

This is air, I post the exact same question in my thread on get zero replies, **** all of you.


----------



## take (Aug 14, 2010)

Rusal213 said:


> I am in the same situation as you, I have been seeing psychiatrists for 3 months now. i got sent to the doctors by my family and then the doctors got me a psychiatrist. i went on Sertralin for a while that didnt work and they have never tried with me since. They said i have Anxiety, OCD and Depression i suffered from Psychosis for a while and they still wont bother with me, they come over once every two weeks for a hour. All they say really is that we want you to go counselling, i have given up on them they dont do their jobs they either put you in hospital or just see you when they want to because they have to. I think they know whats up but just dont want to tell me, i dont care im fine i can live with it i couldnt imagen life any other way after livivng like this most of my life. I think they just label people who are diffrent not ill DIFFRENT their just scared that we are better so they try and put us down.


Yeah that sounds just like what's happening to me. I'm really sorry they're not giving you the treatment you need. Maybe after a while they'll give you something else though, as sometimes they like to observe the patient. It's really difficult to have to deal with it though, effectively on your own. I know what you mean about the 'different' thing too.

Just for an update, the doctors I've seen lately seem to think I'm feeling the way I am because of my difficult family life when I was younger, and the fact I don't have many friends. It's a bit frustrating because frankly I don't really care about friends, I just want to be happy within myself. From what I can gather, they don't think I have an illness, depression or otherwise. Even though I've suffered from this for years, and I've tried counselling, healthy eating, exercise and changing my life/situation. And despite the fact that I have a history of depression and bipolar disorder in my family.

I feel a bit hopeless at the moment, I don't know what to do.


----------

